

Flash or Ajax? - sangguine

Hi. I was wondering which of the two you would prefer to use to display photos, Flash or Ajax (javascript). And any cons and pros of each?
======
makecheck
"Graceful degradation" is pretty important, and there is no way to even
display Flash if a user doesn't have a player. Whereas, it is at least
possible to do fancy things with AJAX that can be dumbed-down for clients that
do not support JavaScript.

------
breily
I've never used Flash extensively so I'm not sure of the exact pros and cons
of each, but as a user, I will go out of my way to avoid sites that use Flash.
Javascript can display photos just fine, and doesn't slow down my entire
computer.

------
thomasswift
Any sort of fancy transitions flash gives you more options(easily).

